

Making Google+ like Twitter - otherwise
http://www.mrspeaker.net/2011/07/26/making-google-like-twitter/

======
jongos
Awesome work! A lot of people have written about the need for something like
this (including me <http://bit.ly/nngbKc>). Hopefully GOOG is listening.
Kudos, and thanks for releasing it.

~~~
PlanetFunk
There are a number of browser extensions out there that do this. G+Me and
gpMin to name a couple.

Note: I wrote gpMin.

Edit: I hope that didn't come across as condescending or short. I just wanted
to let you know there are a number of good extensions already out there that
will do what you're looking for and provide extra benefits.

